

Ask HN: Better alternative to Linode? - Serene

According to Linode "lightning storm in the area caused a power outage and redundant UPS systems failed". My server is still down and I am seriously considering switching to another hosting company. Any suggestions?
======
andrewstuart
amazon ec2

